# PHP Funktion mail() geht nicht, Postfix Problem?

## Renard

Hallo Leute,

im vorraus, ich habe gründlich das Forum durchsucht nach meinem Problem und fand keinen zutreffenden Thread, dennoch sorry wenn es schon einen gibt und ich diesen übersehen habe.

Nun... ich habe eine Root Server mit Gentoo am rennen.

Ich habe folgendes installiert, was zur Problembehebnung vllt. beiträgt:

 *Quote:*   

> (I) www-servers/apache
> 
>      Installed versions:  2.2.6(2)(20:46:28 09/24/07)(-debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork mpm-worker -no-suexec -selinux ssl -static-modules -threads)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> (I) dev-lang/php
> 
> Installed versions:  5.2.4_p20070914-r2(5)(16:43:18 10/05/07)(-adabas apache2 -bcmath berkdb -birdstep bzip2 -calendar -cdb cgi -cjk cli -concurrentmodphp crypt ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase ftp gd -gd-external gdbm -gmp -hash iconv imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc ipv6 -java-external -json kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql mysql mysqli ncurses nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl pcre -pdo -pic posix -postgres -qdbm readline -recode reflection -sapdb session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml snmp -soap sockets -solid spell spl sqlite ssl -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc threads -tidy -tokenizer truetype unicode -wddx xml -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz zip -zip-external zlib)                                                                   

 

 *Quote:*   

> (I) mail-mta/postfix
> 
>      Installed versions:  2.3.6(00:09:12 10/07/07)(-cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened ipv6 -ldap mailwrapper -mbox -mysql -nis pam -postgres -sasl -selinux ssl -vda)

 

 *Quote:*   

> dragon ~ # postconf -n
> 
> command_directory = /usr/sbin
> 
> config_directory = /etc/postfix
> ...

 

Die php.ini ist default. Lediglich das upload limit wurde verändert.

Ich habe noch einen Mailwrapper installiert und in die make.conf die useflag gesetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> dragon ~ # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Ich nutze zudem die Foren Software SimpleMachinesForum, selbst bei meinen PHP Kontaktformularen geht nichts. Es wird nie eine E-Mail durchgestellt.

Alle php skripts rennen mit der mail() funktion.

Mit Mailservern kenne ich mich leider null aus und ersuche deswegen support, vllt. jemand der das Problem kennt und mir helfen kann dieses zu lösen.

Danke schon mal im vorraus!

Grüße Renard

----------

## musv

Muß Dich erstmal enttäuschen, eine Lösung hab ich auch nicht. Ich hab die Mail-Funktion in php auch noch nie hinbekommen. Die Mails werden bei mir immer (lt. php-Status) ordentlich abgesendet, kommen aber nie an. Ich glaub nicht, daß es an php liegt. Ich denke, es liegt eher an sendmail selbst.

Sendmail kannst du testen mit: sendmail -bt. Allerdings hab ich bei der Statusmeldung dann auch nicht wirklich durchgeblickt. 

Nach http://mx.php.net/manual/de/ref.mail.php sollte es reichen, wenn man sendmail installiert und danach einfach php nochmal compiliert. Laut phpinfo gibt es auch keine Configure-Optionen (bei uns dann Use-Flags), und der sendmail_path zeigt sowieso immer auf /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i, egal ob sendmail installiert ist oder nicht. 

Eine Vermutung von mir geht in die Richtung, daß viele E-Mail-Anbieter mittlerweile ein Greylisting als Spamschutz benutzen, d.h. wenn eine E-Mail von einem unbekannten Server empfangen wurde, wird erstmal beim entsprechenden Server zurückgefragt, bevor die Mail durchgestellt wird. Siehe dazu hier: http://www.rz.rwth-aachen.de/infodienste/email/greylisting.php

Weiß aber nicht, ob gmx & Co. das auch benutzen.

----------

## b3cks

Ich betreibe ebenfalls ein Forum auf PHP-Basis unter Gentoo und der Mailversand funktionierte von Anfang an "out of the box". Es melden sich fast täglich neue Leute an, die ihre Registrierung per Aktivierungs-Link, der per Mail kommt, bestätigen müssen. Zudem gibt es unzählige Info-Mails über neue Beiträge, Threads, PNs, etc. und bisher gab es keine Beschwerde, dass eine Mail nicht ankam. Der Versand der einzelnen Mails ist im Übrigen auch im Mail-Log verzeichnet.

Von daher würde ich eher tippen, dass du ein generelles Problem mit dem Mailversand hast.

Hast du denn sendmail mal gestest? 

```
echo 'Testmail' | sendmail -v user@example.com
```

PS: Wenn du wenig Ahnung von Mail-Servern hast, solltest du dich vielleicht ein bisschen in die Thematik einlesen. Auch die php.ini sollte man nicht im Standardzustand lassen!

----------

